# Pride Of Calais



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

One of two 'jumbo' ferries completed in 1987, P & O's 26,433-ton PRIDE OF CALAIS is seen here approaching Dover in 1991.


----------



## PeterG (Aug 26, 2005)

You wonder how some of these ferries are still considered seaworthy, PRIDE OF CALAIS looks a bit old now. Does anyone think it would be a good idea for P&O to transfer PRIDE OF PORTSMOUTH and PRIDE OF LE HAVRE to the Dover-Calais route when Portsmouth operations end, and get rid of some of the older vessels like PRIDE OF CALAIS. Or are they too big for the route??


----------



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

She looks a bit rusty in the top photo but I saw her in the latest "P&O Ferries" livery a few weeks ago and she looked very smart.


----------



## newda898 (Jun 23, 2005)

PeterG said:


> You wonder how some of these ferries are still considered seaworthy, PRIDE OF CALAIS looks a bit old now. Does anyone think it would be a good idea for P&O to transfer PRIDE OF PORTSMOUTH and PRIDE OF LE HAVRE to the Dover-Calais route when Portsmouth operations end, and get rid of some of the older vessels like PRIDE OF CALAIS. Or are they too big for the route??


I must agree, Pride of Calais and Dover both look 'past it'
I would say Pride of Portsmouth and Pride of LeHavre are too big for the route. Considering the crossing is only around 90 minutes it would really not be worth having two huge cruise ferries. 
Plus all of the cabins on both ships would either be disused and wasted or ripped out.


----------



## fred henderson (Jun 13, 2005)

There has been some very unfavourable comments in the industry press about the declining standards onboard P&O Ferries. Areas that do not seem to be cleaned for weeks on end, toilets closed off with gaffer tape because of lack of maintenance, the "International Food Court" that only offered fish and chips (type of fish unknown to the catering staff), cottage pie, beef stew or the allday breakfast fryup.
Sad, because I feel that the main reason to continue to use the ferry rather than the tunnel is that you could have a relaxing break from the car and have a decent meal on a ship where "Pride" was not confined to the name of the ship. This is still the case with Seafrance, but they are financed by the French Government. I am told that Norfolk Line also do a good job. It would seem that the "For Sale" sign on P&O Ferries is getting to the management of the fleet.

Fred


----------

